# Availability Vape Vs Smoke



## Fog-e (25/7/14)

Thinking today that the biggest drawback to Vaping vs Smoking, especially for those who have or are making the transition, is is the hassle to get things when you need them. Would be nice if there were more people stocking liquid, coils, batteries, etc that were open during general office hours. When you find yourself without small but necessary items such as coils but need to order days in advance, depend on the mail, or collect at specific minimal hours, or drive 40km it is very tempting to pop down to Spar for a packet of stinkies. Isn't there a market for suppliers to make a deal with certain 7/11's or other small retailers to stock minimal items like liquid and coils. I for one would be prepared to pay a bit more for those times when have run out or not had time to pre-order.


----------



## Rooigevaar (25/7/14)

Early days, it is starting to happen though. I see that there is a brand that is actually being stocked by certain Spar's( http://vapeafrica.co.za/) and our local tobacco shop stocks Twisp juices. When I initially started I had the same problem. Stinkies are just so damn easy to get your grubby little hands on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (25/7/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Early days, it is starting to happen though. I see that there is a brand that is actually being stocked by certain Spar's( http://vapeafrica.co.za/) and our local tobacco shop stocks Twisp juices. When I initially started I had the same problem. Stinkies are just so damn easy to get your grubby little hands on.


Thanks for that info - for me it is good news and bad news, haha 
Good for availability and their juice is not bad, but unfortunately the last hardware and coils I bought from them (at their outlet) were not original and really inferior quality - even the coils didn't perform properly and were tinny. I guess if really desperate it would be a last resort. When they started out they sold original hardware but have unfortunately succumbed to cutting costs and upping profits. Wish the trustworthy suppliers would have jumped in to this market as unfortunately the general public will not have a good first time impression of vaping, if they start out with inferior equipment

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (25/7/14)

We are trying - as is said, it is still early days, but soon you should be able to find e-liquid at most petrol stations and corner cafes - unless of course our wonderful government puts a stop to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fog-e (25/7/14)

Derick said:


> We are trying - as is said, it is still early days, but soon you should be able to find e-liquid at most petrol stations and corner cafes - unless of course our wonderful government puts a stop to it.


----------



## bones (25/7/14)

My local cafe on the corner sells Liqua 10ml bottles. Lots of guys pop in there with the e-cigs, so they started stocking it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/7/14)

I see you're in Cape Town  

Depending on where you are based, for hardward or juices I've found @Cape vaping supplies as well as @Chop007 to always to be very helpful with urgent stock requirements and we are blessed with quite a few awesome local juices available on hand from retailers and resellers who are willing to either open up shops or homes at any time as well as meet in a central spot for delivery...

where there's a will, there's a way hehehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Fog-e (25/7/14)

bones said:


> My local cafe on the corner sells Liqua 10ml bottles. Lots of guys pop in there with the e-cigs, so they started stocking it.


Thanks all. I am in the Tygervalley area (northern suburbs) and coils it is that have died on me! (mini Protank II). Have fished around for some old ones and done a clean and dry burn - should get me through the crunch for now.


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/7/14)

Fog-e said:


> Thanks all. I am in the Tygervalley area (northern suburbs) and coils it is that have died on me! (mini Protank II). Have fished around for some old ones and done a clean and dry burn - should get me through the crunch for now.


You are in vapour mountain territory give @Oupa a shout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (26/7/14)

I feel you pain @Fog-e but just be glad you don't live in KZN when it comes to vape shops…

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (26/7/14)

my biggest fear.... losing another hi end mod whilst out for a party  ....RIP Orochi/Kayfun

and taking the low ends can spoil the parties easily, so I have to take a proper one.
everything else is ok, I always have enough liquids, at home as well as some spare on me.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Fog-e (29/7/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> You are in vapour mountain territory give @Oupa a shout.


Yes, thanks - will do, but can't always make the Tues/Thurs evenings


----------



## Dietief (14/1/15)

I have tried Vape liquids from spar ...tabacco no1, toffee and the mint .......I have thrown them all away and will not be trying any more ....they are foul and taste like cheap cheap sweets ( the mint was the worst left me feeling like I had just left the denstist)........nasty stuff ...also very thick and sticky will surely burn out coils .
Twisp seem to have sorted distribution ...even at one stops and their liquids taste like they actually did taste them before bottling ,I doubt anyone at vape ever tried those liquids .
The best I have tried are the MOB vapes ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes (14/1/15)

Its still early days and the majority still need to be educated. The amount of people that come up to me and ask "what is that?" is unbelievable but already Clicks, spar and checkers are starting to keep some juices and some starter kits.

Initially you could only get cigrettes and tobacco at a tobacconist but very soon you could buy them just about anywhere, it wont be long for the major retailers to catch on and start stocking certain items.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/1/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Its still early days and the majority still need to be educated. The amount of people that come up to me and ask "what is that?" is unbelievable but already Clicks, spar and checkers are starting to keep some juices and some starter kits.
> 
> Initially you could only get cigrettes and tobacco at a tobacconist but very soon you could buy them just about anywhere, it wont be long for the major retailers to catch on and start stocking certain items.


PnP lakeside are stocking twist hardwear and juice.


----------



## LandyMan (17/1/15)

Derick said:


> We are trying - as is said, it is still early days, but soon you should be able to find e-liquid at most petrol stations and corner cafes - unless of course our wonderful government puts a stop to it.


Our Spar and Sasol both stock Twisp devices, liquids and spare coils


----------



## Derick (17/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> Our Spar and Sasol both stock Twisp devices, liquids and spare coils


Our local corner cafe has ego blister packs and knock off liqua


----------



## Cat (17/1/15)

There's the problem - you can assume it's fake Liqua. ....Maybe if supermarkets would stock Liqua, that would be helpful for emergencies, but i'd still expect the same problem as my tobacconist [in Durban] - no 18mg. My emergency supply is tobacco and rolling papers. i figured that long ago, before i started vaping - i would run out of cigarettes because of procrastinating going to Checkers and not feeling like going out at night to the gas station.


----------



## Derick (17/1/15)

Cat said:


> There's the problem - you can assume it's fake Liqua.


Well, we offered him some of our liquids and he has agreed - we are just getting everything ready for him, so at least people will be getting better quality stuff from him then

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat (17/1/15)

That's good, but i mean local shops and gas stations generally. 

Coils should not be an emergency...should have something spare. 
Even that, i've been thinking of "working on" my tobacconist. Definitely the best tobacconist in Durban - virtually the _only_ tobacconist in Durban, i realised that a few days ago. i was thinking of telling him about fasttech. They do have Twisp, they used to have itaste vv, they have some eGo or eGo copies...but he says people ask him for all sorts of vape stuff and he's not going to...stocking is a problem for him.


----------

